

Das Kapital Capital - instakill
http://daskapitalcapital.com/

======
btucker
"This made him a 23-year-old accredited investor, one of the most dangerous
things in the world. Suddenly becoming more dangerous than a raptor, Jules &
Vincent from Pulp Fiction, and Predator (combined) he set off to invest some
of this capital in startups led by founders just like him (long on ideas,
short on experience, but full of energy). Besides, he wanted to live
vicariously through these of startup founders — only sleep better."

What a phenomenal paragraph.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks. Admittedly, I reused this from a talk I gave at Angel Bootcamp in
Boston. [http://alexisohanian.com/video-of-my-talk-at-angel-boot-
camp...](http://alexisohanian.com/video-of-my-talk-at-angel-boot-camp-angel-
inv)

------
kevinpet
"Experience praises the most happy the one who made the most people happy." is
this a mistranslation? It doesn't appear to make any sense. Should it be
"experience praises most happily the one who made the most people happy"?
Where did Marx write this and was it in English or German?

~~~
kn0thing
Yarg, I clearly don't have good version control. That's a wicked old (crappy)
translation.

"History calls those men the greatest who have ennobled themselves by working
for the common good; experience acclaims as happiest the man who has made the
greatest number of people happy."

Fixing! (Thanks)

[http://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1837-pre/marx/183...](http://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1837-pre/marx/1835-ref.htm)

------
sahillavingia
This is Alexis's: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kn0thing>

------
mceachen
I LOL'ed when I read the footer a while back: "Das Kapital Capital, LLC
provides investment, advising, and Quake II railgun tutorials to startups".

Circle strife FTW.

~~~
thwarted
Circle strafing has more use with rapid fire weapons than it does with the
relatively slow firing rail gun.

~~~
kn0thing
The secret is in the bunnyhopping ;)

------
jackowayed
I'm pretty sure he's said that Das Kapital is on hold because he's too busy
with YC, Hipmunk, Breadpig, and life.

~~~
kn0thing
Yeah, I really need one of those timemachines -- I bet there are more than a
few of you on HN who are working on this technology for yourselves, too ;)

------
jacoblyles
The commercialization of Marxism - never thought I'd see that.

~~~
hvs
We have the killer Che Guevara bopping around as a pop culture icon. Anything
can happen.

~~~
kn0thing
Unlike most the kids wearing those Che shirts, I'm aware of the irony, honest.
It makes my trips to the bank a lot of fun, though. "My company's name? Oh,
Das Kapital Capital." (with accent on Das Kapital, of course)

~~~
jacoblyles
If anything, an investment firm named after Marx's magnum opus is more ironic
than a communist murderer's face on a t-shirt. At least Marx never directly
killed anybody so it is in somewhat better taste than the infamous t-shirt
(though his ideology led to the murder of nearly a hundred million).

------
d135-1r43
How to apply?

------
_delirium
now that's some détournement

